# How do you spar



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Jun 12, 2007)

I have been thinking about this topic for some time now and thought I would get some opinions on it.

About 3-4 years ago I quit sparring the traditional sport karate way because I truely believe that how your train is how you will fight.  Not to mention the whole mess of issues with tournament sparring.  When I quit I was actualy doing quite well here in GA and usually taking home 1st, 2nd, or 3rd every time I competed.  But the problem that I had is when it came time to go into EPAk mode my initial responce from range was to go back to the sport karate way of fighting.

Since then, I have cross train ALOT in bjj, kali, escrima and counterpoint and I now try to spar with a different mind set which is simple this.  Fight from all ranges and yes go to the grownd and sticks and kvives are in play.  We do not wear point karate gear just mma gear.  I still have trouble but I feel like I have improved so much because of this style of sparring rather then the other sport karate/point fighting way which is a really crappy way to fight.  

So how do you spar & wich way do you think is better.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jun 12, 2007)

Atlanta-Kenpo said:


> I have been thinking about this topic for some time now and thought I would get some opinions on it.
> 
> About 3-4 years ago I quit sparring the traditional sport karate way because I truely believe that how your train is how you will fight. Not to mention the whole mess of issues with tournament sparring. When I quit I was actualy doing quite well here in GA and usually taking home 1st, 2nd, or 3rd every time I competed. But the problem that I had is when it came time to go into EPAk mode my initial responce from range was to go back to the sport karate way of fighting.
> 
> ...


 
Two main forms of sparring.

One. Put on the MMA gloves and have at it.

Two. No gear and go have speed trying to execute actual techniques...when the partner feels an opening they counter and when you fell an opening you counter...this just keeps going bac and forth until eventually someone ends up in a bad position they can't get out of.  i don't know if you'd call this sparring or a freelance drill since it's half speed but no one is taking turns.

Occasionaly point spar to get the "hit first" mentality.  Gotta have the balance between hit first, counter fight and the "uneven trade" (taking a weak blow to land a harder one...like trading a gut shot for a head shot).


----------



## Blindside (Jun 12, 2007)

Atlanta-Kenpo said:


> I have been thinking about this topic for some time now and thought I would get some opinions on it.
> 
> About 3-4 years ago I quit sparring the traditional sport karate way because I truely believe that how your train is how you will fight. Not to mention the whole mess of issues with tournament sparring. When I quit I was actualy doing quite well here in GA and usually taking home 1st, 2nd, or 3rd every time I competed. But the problem that I had is when it came time to go into EPAk mode my initial responce from range was to go back to the sport karate way of fighting.
> 
> ...


 
We introduce sparring through a "light continuous" format.  Low contact, but combinations are expected.  This is almost all standing, and little or no clinch work.  Around purple (depends on the student) we start upping the contact and add clinch work and takedowns.  Though some of us have BJJ or other groundwork (we live in a big wrestling town) the groundwork is "get up" or "ground and pound" rather than trying for submissions.  Contact is upped as you get higher in rank.

We use standard sparring gear, all it does is stop the annoying noogies, it doesn't stop impact, and doesn't do diddly for knee shots (my floating rib is still not what it should be from a knee shot two weeks ago).  

We do weapon sparring as well, and that has all the same rules and generally the same format for instruction, start narrow and open up options as skill improves.

We still do tournaments, but our tournament techniques are translatable back to our normal sparring format, we don't do anything that is "point specific."

Lamont


----------



## MJS (Jun 12, 2007)

Atlanta-Kenpo said:


> I have been thinking about this topic for some time now and thought I would get some opinions on it.
> 
> About 3-4 years ago I quit sparring the traditional sport karate way because I truely believe that how your train is how you will fight. Not to mention the whole mess of issues with tournament sparring. When I quit I was actualy doing quite well here in GA and usually taking home 1st, 2nd, or 3rd every time I competed. But the problem that I had is when it came time to go into EPAk mode my initial responce from range was to go back to the sport karate way of fighting.
> 
> ...


 
We'll do point sparring from time to time, but personally, I prefer  continuous, doing 1-2 min matches.  I prefer 12oz. gloves compared to the standard gear.  Head protection and mouth piece is worn.  The mentality is to focus more on boxing, rather than the sport Karate rules.  As you said and I feel the same way...you fight like you train.

Some matches will include kicks and punches, while some are just hands.  I like to mix it up, especially if there is something specific that needs to be focused on.

Mike


----------



## Hawke (Jun 12, 2007)

At my studio we spar without gear and do continous rounds and switch partners after 1-2 minutes.  Light hits to face, harder on chest and arms to practice timing, speed, focus, and tactics.

We also have the option of going to the main studio to gear up and spar there as well.

We try to incorporate a specific combo (striking set one, b1a, or set ups) into our sparring so it doesn't look like a free for all.


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Jun 12, 2007)

There are days when I change the name of the game to work on different things.  Some days just single stick or knife at very close range mild contact and other days long rage with smak stick and heavy contact.  Some days it is just striking at all ranges It does not matter to me as long as we end up training like we should. We always go to the ground but the rules change when there are weapons and several opponents.

I like to try to work on countering, positioning and proper targets everytime.  The only thing that I do not allow are strikes with fingers to the eyes and strikes to the throat.....

we don't kill each other but we have a blast everytime out.


----------



## Seabrook (Jun 13, 2007)

Atlanta-Kenpo said:


> So how do you spar & wich way do you think is better.


 
I fight continuous, medium to full-contact every week. All of my advanced students fight continous with medium to hard contact every week as well. I have the kids spar continuous with light contact until they have enough skills (as per my assessment) to hit harder. 

To prepare for tournaments or for an occassional "cool down" period, we sometimes engage in point-fighting. I am a firm believer that continuous sparring is way more practical as too many point-fighters freeze after they try to score a combination. In a real fight, you can't stop until you have won. 


Hope that helps.

Jamie Seabrook
www.jamieseabrook.homestead.com
www.jamieseabrook.blogspot.com


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jun 13, 2007)

I spar naked. It distracts and repulses my opponents. Especially while grappling.


----------



## kaizasosei (Jun 13, 2007)

i think sparing is just really emphatic bodylanguage.  

it's like practicing to tell someone 'i love you!'- kindof redundant at worst.
like with any dialouge you have to be aware if your partner believes you or not..?  also one should know what one own message is so to be able to say what you mean and mean what you say.

when an excellent fighter fights, he doesn't necessarily need to be faster, nor stronger.  like if two people try to get through a narrow door. it is stupid to try to both squeeze in.  one person goes in first then the next person should follow. same with fighting...one must take the safest and most economic or comfortable way.
 i know it for a fact that pointfighting can be unrealistic borderline unfair sometimes-i have some experience. 
 sometimes i even try not to look too closely when people fight on tv for example so as not to take on any badhabits...even if it's good fighters, they may be locked into certain mindsets or fixed styles.
  freedom is a very important part of my fighting style.




j


----------



## Blindside (Jun 13, 2007)

kaizasosei said:


> i think sparing is just really emphatic bodylanguage.
> j


 
OK, so how do you spar?

Lamont


----------



## kaizasosei (Jun 13, 2007)

just like i said...i make really emphatic bodypositions known as kamae. sometimes i add in other effects likes sounds or other things.

when people don't believe my positions, sometimes i am forced to make some contact.  but i try not to stay in any dangerous area for too long or not at all, nor will i accept having to repeatedly retreat. 

otherwise, to answer the question, because unfortunately not that many people like sparing of any sort, when i meet someone to spar with, most often, it is i that has to ask that question and then somehow conform to the requests.

it's either really fancy and playful or really blunt and to the point.


j


----------



## Blindside (Jun 13, 2007)

kaizasosei said:


> just like i said...i make really emphatic bodypositions known as kamae. sometimes i add in other effects likes sounds or other things.
> 
> when people don't believe my positions, sometimes i am forced to make some contact. but i try not to stay in any dangerous area for too long or not at all, nor will i accept having to repeatedly retreat.
> 
> ...


 
Either your use of analogies is much deeper than mine or I am just way to literal (or both), but I have no idea what you are saying.  

Is your sparring primarily armed or unarmed?
When you do make contact, how hard is your contact?
Descriptions that address those sorts of questions might help us envision what you do.  

Thanks,

Lamont


----------



## kaizasosei (Jun 13, 2007)

i gladly spar with weapons or without.  i don't need to make contact to distinguish the truth of the matter, however it needs be, then sometimes i make some contact.  
  i spar at any level.  i will spar full contact if it is agreed upon. 

what i was trying to express was this, sometimes, when pointfighters start coming at me, they don't realize that the instant they assume the stance of coming at me and begin to encroach my natural space, they usually get taken out too early for their own liking and often complain about i don't know what. it's a strategy thing...it took me years to develop it-  different mindset and attitude to sparing vs fighting- 
there are no openings but what i give.  and i give alot sometimes.

i found out also, that it is not that easy to find two people who can spar with each other without it becoming fighting.  playfighting is good until the point someone has illusions what is playing.  i mean i'm happy i'm usually able to be quick, but i don't like it that much when swords and what not are whizzing past my face within millimeters of causing serious harm.  

after all, sparing and fighting are different words so í think they should be different things alltogether.  that is sparing should be constructive practice in team to better ones fighting ability/habits of moving etc.
  there's a big difference.  there is something that one gets from sparing. that is knowledge/partnership.  
for fighting victory is in the forefront.


j


----------



## IWishToLearn (Jun 14, 2007)

We spar continuous, and it's trying to find, create, and exploit openings, be it for singular or multiple shots, or full techniques.

The level of protective gear (except the mandatory cup of course heh) is dependant on contact level and training experience. When I work with my students I use very little power, but I do use a lot of quick movements to evaluate how their responses are being programmed into them from their curriculum work.


----------



## kenpostudent (Jul 10, 2007)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> Two main forms of sparring.
> 
> One. Put on the MMA gloves and have at it.
> 
> ...



Can you please explain the benefits derived from your second type of sparring as opposed to your first?


----------

